# NWTF Honors Matthew Leibengood as Wildlife Officer of the Year



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

*FINDLAY, OH *- The Ohio Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation (NWTF) recently honored State Wildlife Officer Matthew Leibengood with the State Officer of the Year Award. Officer Leibengood has been serving Ohioans as a wildlife officer since 2005 and is currently assigned to Seneca County according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife. 
More...

More...


----------

